# ENSENADA B.C. MX Car Show Aug 02 2009



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Unicos Car Club from Ensenada B.C. MX , invites to celebrate el 14 Annual Benefit Car Show on Sunday Aug 02 2009, come and enjoy a Exhibition of Low Riders ,Classics , Oldies , Fast and Furious, Motorcycles , Low Rider Bikes, Invited all Car Clubs of South of Califas, Tijuana, Mexicali , San Luis Sonora, Rosarito, Tecate; Solo Riders Welcome , to benefit of “ Casa Hogar Anciano A.C.” Location: Hotel Paraiso Las Palmas de Ensenada B.C.
Doors open at 7:00 a.m. Trophies and Shirts for all participants, show de hydraulics and Car Hop , Live Music , Food , Beers , Childrens accompanied by an Adult “FREE” “AMBIENTE 100% FAMILIAR”.


----------



## change.three (Jun 9, 2009)

many style you can see pics


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14142655
> *Unicos Car Club from Ensenada B.C. MX , invites to celebrate el 14 Annual Benefit Car Show on Sunday Aug 02 2009, come and enjoy a Exhibition of Low Riders ,Classics , Oldies , Fast and Furious, Motorcycles , Low Rider Bikes, Invited all Car Clubs of South of Califas, Tijuana, Mexicali , San Luis Sonora, Rosarito, Tecate; Solo Riders Welcome , to benefit of “ Casa Hogar Anciano A.C.” Location: Hotel Paraiso Las Palmas de Ensenada B.C.
> Doors open at 7:00 a.m. Trophies and Shirts for all participants, show de hydraulics and Car Hop , Live Music , Food , Beers , Childrens accompanied by an Adult “FREE” “AMBIENTE 100% FAMILIAR”.
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

orale alli estare 










Paraiso Car Club
Cabo San Lucas BCS


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Este Car Show va estar bueno este año , ya que Clasicos CC de Ensenada , no va hacer evento , hay que caerle temprano :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 24 2009, 02:53 PM~14285598
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



que onda Kolorado , van a caer?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 24 2009, 02:57 PM~14285645
> *que onda Kolorado , van a caer?
> *


SIMON, A VER SI NOS JUNTAMOS PARA CHIGANOS UNAS HELADAS....!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 AM~14292989
> *SIMON, A VER SI NOS JUNTAMOS PARA CHIGANOS UNAS HELADAS....!!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale!!!!!! , unas heladas y un ceviche :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 25 2009, 11:23 AM~14295035
> *orale!!!!!!    , unas heladas y un ceviche :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 25 2009, 11:23 AM~14295035
> *orale!!!!!!    , unas heladas y un ceviche :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Jul 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14351502
> *bump
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 5 2009, 06:41 PM~14387310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

24 days more..
:thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 9 2009, 11:59 AM~14424005
> *24 days more..
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Jul 13 2009, 01:58 PM~14459416
> *
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB VA TRATAR DE IR PUES ESTAMOS A 7 HORAS DE ENSENADA PERO SIEMPRE VALE LA PENA IR A MEXICO PA LOS CAR SHOWS DEL OTRO LADO DE LA FRONTERA


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14507534
> *IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB VA TRATAR DE IR PUES ESTAMOS A 7 HORAS DE ENSENADA PERO SIEMPRE VALE LA PENA IR A MEXICO PA LOS CAR SHOWS DEL OTRO LADO  DE LA FRONTERA
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 9 2009, 05:21 PM~14142655
> *Unicos Car Club from Ensenada B.C. MX , invites to celebrate el 14 Annual Benefit Car Show on Sunday Aug 02 2009, come and enjoy a Exhibition of Low Riders ,Classics , Oldies , Fast and Furious, Motorcycles , Low Rider Bikes, Invited all Car Clubs of South of Califas, Tijuana, Mexicali , San Luis Sonora, Rosarito, Tecate; Solo Riders Welcome , to benefit of “ Casa Hogar Anciano A.C.” Location: Hotel Paraiso Las Palmas de Ensenada B.C.
> Doors open at 7:00 a.m. Trophies and Shirts for all participants, show de hydraulics and Car Hop , Live Music , Food , Beers , Childrens accompanied by an Adult “FREE” “AMBIENTE 100% FAMILIAR”.
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: nos vemos el 2 . Si alguien tiene el # del JR de amigos dice el rito que los espera en el show


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

tiempo cc tj is going to be there!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

saludos compas


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: que honda con los compas del Groupe de San Diego también los esperamos en ensenada


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 19 2009, 01:48 PM~14518070
> *:biggrin: que honda con los compas del Groupe de San Diego también los esperamos en ensenada
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

K ONDA RAZA COMO ESTAMOS TODOS.......!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

k onda colorado como andamos, vallan alistando las hieleras para el show de ensenada!!!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

YA NOS ESTAMOS ALISTANDO.....!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: Southside ya esta listo para el hop


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: amigos c c san diego los esperamos para echarnos unas tecates bien frías


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 20 2009, 04:28 PM~14528227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey salieron mis patas de gallinas !!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14531728
> *ay guey salieron mis patas de gallinas !!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 20 2009, 03:14 PM~14528080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey esa es mi hielera jajaja pa k no digan k no estoy listo jaja


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jul 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14538908
> *hey esa es mi hielera jajaja  pa k no digan k no estoy listo jaja
> *


si que bien trucha 
:thumbsup:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14539508
> *si que bien trucha
> :thumbsup:
> *



y por ahi anda otra haha


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

y si hace falta aki ay mas haha


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jul 22 2009, 10:47 PM~14556910
> *y si hace falta aki ay mas haha
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

QUE ONDA NOVITA COMO ESTAMOS PRIMO...!!!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

kiubo kolorado aki andamos ya listos pal show de ensenada


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jul 24 2009, 07:23 AM~14568494
> *kiubo kolorado aki andamos ya listos pal show de ensenada
> *


ESTODO PUES HAYA NOS VEMOS, NOSOTROS NOS ESTAMOS ALISTADO PARA EL SHOW DEL QUALCOMM Y DEPUES EL DE ENSENADA......


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Que Onda Raza!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

quiubo raza vamonos manana a la revu a la exhibicion pa celebrar el aniv de tijuana!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jul 25 2009, 07:37 PM~14581543
> *quiubo raza  vamonos manana a la revu a la exhibicion pa celebrar el aniv de tijuana!!!
> *


ABUENA HORA ,,LO DICEN...UN CHINGO DE EVENTOS ESTE FIN DE SEMANA.LASTIMA.. :uh:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

pos apenas nos avisaron el miercoles de que el ayuntamiento de Tj esta organizando un Car Show en La Revolucion , aprovechando el concierto con Grupos pioneros de Tj como los Moonlights,Los Corazones Solitarios,Ritmo 7 y otros mas , celebrando un aniversario mas de la Cd de Tj , pero a ver como nos va.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

asi es nos avisaron con muy poco tiempo pero nimodo....

VAMONOS A LA REVU!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

estamos en la revu desde la segunda hasta la 7 esta lleno


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Me acaban de decir unos miembros de Dukes que se estan juntando en la revu todos los miercoles de 4:00 pm hasta las 10:00pm. Que estan cerrando la calle para llevar los carros me parece una buena noticia .  :biggrin: nos vemos el miércoles los que puedan


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

asi es hay k revivir la revu ahi nos vemos los miercoles!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490275


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

solo faltan 5 dias..... vallan alistandose


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

si que le estan haciendo bastante publicidad :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Solo faltan 4 días hay que tener las hieleras listas y hay que llegar temprano para hagarar bien lugar :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14622571
> *Solo faltan 4 días hay que tener las hieleras listas y hay que llegar temprano para hagarar bien lugar  :biggrin:
> *



Simon que si , las hieleras ya estan listas,


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 PM~14622619
> *Simon que si , las hieleras ya estan listas,
> 
> 
> ...



uts esa hielera ya se vacio como 5 veces desde k se tomo esa pic jajaja


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jul 31 2009, 09:11 AM~14636676
> *uts esa hielera ya se vacio como 5 veces desde k se tomo esa pic jajaja
> *


ay que llenarla otra vez.!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

no se les olvide llegar temprano para agarrar buen lugar , ya que se va poner full.


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

yo ire pero sin mi ranfla

un pinche chamako le quebro una ventana a la wagon :tears: :tears:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Jul 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14638618
> *yo ire pero sin mi ranfla
> 
> un pinche chamako le quebro una ventana a la wagon :tears:  :tears:
> *


un plebe?


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

solo falta 1 dia llenen la hieleras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

pos a empezar a clinear la ranfla porque ya es tarde, ya que hay que ir al meeting a Tj Low Rider Council a las 8:00 p.m. }
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Fue un buen show muchos carros diferentes . Tijuanero donde estan las fotos 
:biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 31 2009, 04:00 PM~14640859
> *un plebe?
> *



simon


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14656385
> *Fue un buen  show muchos carros diferentes   . Tijuanero donde estan las fotos
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14656928
> *les dejo un adelanto</span>
> 
> 
> ...



mas mas mas! :cheesy:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

ya me canse , mañana ponemos mas................................ :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 3 2009, 06:04 PM~14663521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


        pinchi culote !!!


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

muy buenas pics tijuanero, la neta un muy buen show.........


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Aug 3 2009, 07:21 PM~14664970
> *muy buenas pics tijuanero, la neta un muy buen show.........
> *


la neta que si , estuvo a toda madre

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Chingon Tijuanero :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

BUENAS FOTOS TIJUANERO SE MIRA QUE ESTUVO CHINGON EL SHOW.....!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14666372
> *BUENAS FOTOS TIJUANERO SE MIRA QUE ESTUVO CHINGON EL SHOW.....!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale Kolorado , simon , se perdieron un buen Show , que onda , hubo un show ayer en Chula Vista ?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14667103
> *orale Kolorado , simon , se perdieron un buen Show , que onda , hubo un show ayer en Chula Vista ?
> *


NO, ES QUE EL SAN DIEGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL TUBO UN CAR WASH PARA EL BAILE DEL COUNCIL Y PUES NO TUBIMOS CHANSA DE IR.........AY PALA OTRA


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nipedo kolorado se la perdieron este show


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Aug 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14668272
> *Nipedo kolorado se la perdieron este show
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14668317
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


x2 !!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

se lleno el estacionamiento , como a las 11:00 a.m. , ya no dejaron entrar a nadien .


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

NICE SHOW COPA


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Aug 4 2009, 11:07 PM~14679192
> *NICE SHOW COPA
> *



X2


----------

